# Clear Fork help



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Just was hoping someone would be able to give me a little Clear Fork help.

Pretty new to fly fishing, would like to try my luck for some browns... anyone able to give me a good access spot to start? just looking to C & R... if no info I'll just head to the mohican state park and explore. Anyone know good flies to use there?

Thanks in advance- should be fun either way.


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I like to fish the clearfork atleast a few times each month. This summer the water temps have been too high for very good trout fishing, but the smallmouth and carp fishing on flies has been great! With the weather cooling down, the trout should start hitting again in the mornings and afternoons. As for flies, first you want to look to see if any bugs are hatching and then try to imitate that with a dry fly. This time of year is usually when a white caddis dry fly in size 16 or 18 will work wonders fished along a seam just in front of a pool. If you are targeting trout, don't waste your time fishing the deep holes like most people will tell you. This time of year the trout are in the fastest and most oxygenated water they can find. Last August, we caught them in less than 6 inches of water.

Basically you only need a few flies to do well in most Ohio streams. For the clearfork you will want brown and olive woolly buggers I prefer size 12, beadhead pheasant tail nyphms in size 14 to 18 depending on water clarity, and the dry flies that I mentioned above which you may want to consult a hatch chart for. Also, use a light tippet, these fish can be very weary with the clear water, I prefer a 4 pound test fluorocarbon tippet. The primary forage in that river is shad and crawfish so any pattern imitating those is sure to bring in a mixed bag of smallmouth, saugeye, carp, trout, and the occasional muskie. Good luck!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

You've already received great advice, but just a little more food for thought. Try just above & below the 1st island downstream (on the far side) from the covered bridge. It's been great to me whether dry flies or nymphs. I have done well with parachute adams, bwo's, and a bead head lightning bug. A good generic fly to have with you is a variety of ants....black & orange have both worked for me. Hoppers & McGintys (a bee pattern) may work well now.
You can also check Mad River Outfitters website for hatch/hot fly info...they're located in Columbus & are really a great shop..always willing to help.
Good Luck!!
Mike


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome detailed information, thank you so much-

I'm sure I will sell the trip idea to the gf just as sight seeing but sure would love to catch something cool. I will post how I do!


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

I was just down there on Tuesday. The water was down, but a bit off color. First i went by the covered bridge - I didnt even see one fish! Next i went to the upper and didnt see any fish as well in the spot were i usually fish. I went upstream a bit and fell upon a pocket of browns. They were not taking anything except for #20 BWO. I have to say that the #20 BWo is by far my most used fly down there. Once i used that i started hammering them. The biggest being 14+ in. It was strange not to find them were i usually go. The water was very cool and it felt good to get back out on the stream. If they are not taking drys, use prince nymphs, that always works. They should be putting in the brewed (sp) stock soon. Anyone know the date of that?


----------

